# Aep lands



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So looking at possibly taking a trip down there in a few weeks..haven't really been other then ones a few years back for a night and wasn't even there to fish...anyways any suggestions on camp crounds to go to.. or which ponds are decent.. not looking for spots just don't really know area much so a good campground is really what I'm looking for..thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

I was just gona post about aep. I was hoping we could talk about what's been goin on down there. Me and my buddies are going down there and are looking to find some honey holes off the beaten path. I was just curious how far guys have hiked from their vehicles to get to some of those secluded ponds. As for camp sites I would definitely try c. You can get water front sites that are gorgeous and each site is really spread out. I love it down there. The rule
Of thumb for fishing is go off the beaten path but honestly I've caught fish right on the side of the trail.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think c was where I went last time. I know it was right off a pond then a quick walk thru the woods I found a river and another pond. So are most the ponds pretty accessible for shore fishing then?.. I'd love to take the yak but don't have a cart for it and don't really feel like dragging it thru the woods the whole time..and honestly scared to leave it at the camp site when not attended with all the posts of stolen yaks I've been seeing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Make you a cart out of a milk crate and Harbor Freight tires. Look online for info on making one or on the Yak site on here. Get a map and take off on a trail. You will find more ponds than you can fish. Camp ground K and H are good too. H is real close to the Buckeye Trail and has several ponds along it. Some you can get close to and some are tougher.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

The farthest I've walked to a pond down there is about a mile. We were ice fishing so it was a little trek. There was somewhat of a road going back to it, but it was gated at the highway. I'm going to take the float tube down there one of these weekends. Can you camp at the ponds?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Only allowed camping at campground areas. Like previously stated you don't have to necessarily go miles thru the woods to find some decent fishing. Most the ponds I fish I can drive within 200 yards or so of the water and only have a short drag down then up a grassy hill. That being said if u get off the beaten path and find a gem in middle
Of nowhere with not much recent human activity obviously you might fare better.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I suggest campsite H. It's a nice campsite and like Turkeyt said its right by the Buckeye Trail. There a ton of ponds down on that trail. I found an absolutely amazing pond after hiking on the trail for over an hour. Good ponds are back there.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. .now ine last questions.. I've heard of the bass in aep ponds.. but what about cats??? Anyone hit aep for some catfishing? Or population weak down there?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

dre said:


> I suggest campsite H. It's a nice campsite and like Turkeyt said its right by the Buckeye Trail. There a ton of ponds down on that trail. I found an absolutely amazing pond after hiking on the trail for over an hour. Good ponds are back there.


If your talkin' bout the same hour walk that im thinking of by H....i've caught multiple 5+ and a few over 6 there :B:B


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Probably the same one. Huge pond for a float tube. All kinds of cover from standing timber, to rocky cover, to weeds, lily pads! 



getyourbassingear said:


> If your talkin' bout the same hour walk that im thinking of by H....i've caught multiple 5+ and a few over 6 there :B:B


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. .now ine last questions.. I've heard of the bass in aep ponds.. but what about cats??? Anyone hit aep for some catfishing? Or population weak down there?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There are a lot of cats down there the only drawback is they r all channel and I've never seen one over 5lbs. I caught 15 in about an hour one night fishing from my campsite at k.


----------

